# Electric EGO DD motors vs Electric Toro belt drive



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

So I'm on the fence. I have a brand new Ego 2 stage still in the box and have been questioning whether or not I should keep it. I'm now considering the Toro E24. While thinking about the difference between the drive systems on these two machines I was wondering about torque or rather the transfer of torque to the auger. My question is on the Toro E24 and E26 machines that use belts. Is there a drop in torque caused by the motors energy being passed to the auger through the belt? I'm not comparing torque ratings here just the physics and how it is effected by belts vs DD.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Not familiar with the machines enough to get a good feel. Belts have advantages. As for torque I see little difference. If I knew the machines better then I could make a definite suggestion. The belts may keep things safer, or not. Depends on design.
Anyone with experience will have the answers.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Anytime you have a direct drive system I'm wondering how speed and direction are controlled.
With the Toro you have a mechanical system of power and direction control. That leads to inexpensive adjustments and repairs. With the Ego how do they control speed and direction?
If it is with electronic modules are troubles easy to diagnose? Are the associated electronic parts cost effective?


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

If I were buying, I'd get Toro for the following reasons:

EGO is made in China by a Chinese company. The 60V Toros, I believe, are made in Mexico by a US company that still does a lot of manufacturing in the US.

Toro has an extensive dealer network that can provide local service. With EGO if you need a warranty repair you need to send it off for 4-6 weeks. Maybe supply issues have mitigated that difference for the time being, I'm not sure. I do know my neighbor had to purchase another mower when his EGO took two months to service.

Friction disc drive systems have proven to be reliable and relatively cheap to maintain for decades. EGO's direct drive motors on their mowers are notorious for failure (including my neighbor's). On blowers, reliability and parts availability remains to be seen.

With both units replacement batteries run around $700. With the Toro, when it comes time to replace them, it would be a relatively simple job to install an entire new motor, which will undoubtedly have improved significantly by then. Or you could even put a gas motor on it if you decide electric is not for you. In theory, anyway. I have not seen anybody try it.

The Toro appears to be better built.

If I went electric I'd also get a mower. I currently have a Toro Super Recycler that has served me very well, and given that the 60V Super Recycler is essentially the same mower with an electric motor, that's the one I'd get.

I do think EGO has the advantage when it comes to batteries. They're more proven and charge quicker. But, they are still not without issues, like any batteries. 

Anyway, that's just my subjective opinion. Neither of these brands is proven when it comes to two stage performance and electric motor longevity, so you're kind of a guinea pig either way. For me, the 60V blowers are not where they need to be to meet my needs. But they are getting close enough to make me hesitate in replacing my 20 year old Ariens.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

bisonp said:


> If I were buying, I'd get Toro for the following reasons:
> 
> EGO is made in China by a Chinese company. The 60V Toros, I believe, are made in Mexico by a US company that still does a lot of manufacturing in the US.
> 
> ...


Currently have a landscaper so no mower needed. Found EGO's local warranty service center before I purchased. It's 15 minutes away. They have batteries in stock and so far very few of these machines have come in for service so they say. Also there is another warranty service center about 30 minutes away. Both service centers are large OPE dealers and service centers who do a lot of commercial business. I don't see the point in going half way. Especially in my case since I have a very strong backup in my 2011 Toro 221QZE. In all candor if the Toro had trigger-less steering I might have gone for it. I like the fact that the Ego has the ability to control both auger and wheel speed. I'm retired so I'm in no rush. All opinions welcome so thank you for taking the time.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The TORO has a removable integrated 54v power-head(they call 60V flex). So, In theory, you could purchase a stand alone powerhead for $700 and retrofit it on just about anything that takes a 8hp or less horizontal gas engine. This does NOT include price of batteries.
but...For this reason alone, it is a superior setup IMO.
Now there is a few drawbacks, It is a constant run system like a gas motor. No cockpit control of on/off. you have to physically step to the side of the power-head to turn on or off. Thus is probably drains the batts faster...
So..... all kind of ideas come to mind, It is truly a FLEX system. Cordless 10000 series Ariens anyone?
I'm unsure if the vertical power-heads are the same, But I assume they are.
Very forward thinking on the part of Toro engineers.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The TORO has a removable integrated 54v power-head(they call 60V flex). So, In theory, you could purchase a stand alone powerhead for $700 and retrofit it on just about anything that takes a 8hp or less horizontal gas engine. This does NOT include price of batteries.
> but...For this reason alone, it is a superior setup IMO.
> Now there is a few drawbacks, It is a constant run system like a gas motor. No cockpit control of on/off. you have to physically step to the side of the power-head to turn on or off. Thus is probably drains the batts faster...
> So..... all kind of ideas come to mind, It is truly a FLEX system. Cordless 10000 series Ariens anyone?
> ...


IMHO, the ability to retro-fit many existing 2 stage machines doesn't necessarily make it the superior system, It just makes it convenient for the owners of 2 stage machines to convert to batteries, but it will cost the price of a very nice gas operated 2 stage. At least $1500. And your example of the Ariens 10000 line conversion IMO would not be feasible considering the E24 and E26 models already have a battery run time issue. Many users are reporting 30 minutes or less. You'd need 12-15Ah batteries to come close. One 7.5Ah battery costs around $350. Time will tell. It's really just a maintenance issue for those of us who have reasonable size properties to clear. Will the DD system be reliable. I sure hope so but if not, it's only money! You can't take it with you.😂


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ralphfr said:


> IMHO, the ability to retro-fit many existing 2 stage machines doesn't necessarily make it the superior system, It just makes it convenient for the owners of 2 stage machines to convert to batteries, but it will cost the price of a very nice gas operated 2 stage. At least $1500. And your example of the Ariens 10000 line conversion IMO would not be feasible considering the E24 and E26 models already have a battery run time issue. Many users are reporting 30 minutes or less. You'd need 12-15Ah batteries to come close. One 7.5Ah battery costs around $350. Time will tell. It's really just a maintenance issue for those of us who have reasonable size properties to clear. Will the DD system be reliable. I sure hope so but if not, it's only money! You can't take it with you.😂


part # 139-5315
POWERHEAD-60V $659
will work on any machine that needs a new, medium/low hp, horizontal shaft engine (not just snowblowers)


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

HillnGullyRider said:


> part # 139-5315
> POWERHEAD-60V $659
> will work on any machine that needs a new, medium/low hp, horizontal shaft engine (not just snowblowers)


You could turn your firewood to sawdust!😂 Plus the battery and charger so your at a grand at least.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ralphfr said:


> You'd need 12-15Ah batteries to come close.


I think many people are looking at this the wrong way... Residential snowblowers don't travel far. So having multiple smaller capacity batteries used in rotation is a very palatable option. I have two Greenworks 2Ah 80V batteries of 2017 vintage that still last 40 minutes and recharge in 30 minutes, so I have virtually continuous operation. The batteries are cheap in the aftermarket; about $75 on average. This will happen with the EGO system eventually, too.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

tabora said:


> I think many people are looking at this the wrong way... Residential snowblowers don't travel far. So having multiple smaller capacity batteries used in rotation is a very palatable option. I have two Greenworks 2Ah 80V batteries of 2017 vintage that still last 40 minutes and recharge in 30 minutes, so I have virtually continuous operation. The batteries are cheap in the aftermarket; about $75 on average. This will happen with the EGO system eventually, too.


From your lips to God's ears!😂 I am new to Ego but since I have a landscaper I don't plan on buying any other equipment. I'm already thinking one 10Ah battery might be in my future. Thanks.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Now featured in our new Electric section.  🍻


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Now featured in our new Electric section.  🍻


Thank you. Great to see a separate forum for electrics!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ralphfr said:


> Thank you. Great to see a separate forum for electrics!


No problem and you're very welcome. 🍻


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ralphfr said:


> You could turn your firewood to sawdust!😂 Plus the battery and charger so your at a grand at least.


It's like Vegas...You have to PAY to play...


PS: I suppose one could even fab a qwik mount plate, and then pop the power-head from machine to machine, Even a pump or pressure washer. Then just remove the pwrhead and store it in your living room or kitchen without any gas fumes or oil leaks....Hook it your central vac system and warsh your carpet, or hook it to a blender, I bet it would make some frosty smoothies.... then when the power goes out , hook it to your furnace fan  . The possibilities are only limited by a dull imagination.

OK now I've done it ..EGO owners are already scrambling to search for aircraft flex shafts so they can hook their two stage snowblower to the blender or rout out the loo in order to prove it's as good as the Toro.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

HillnGullyRider said:


> It's like Vegas...You have to PAY to play...
> 
> 
> PS: I suppose one could even fab a qwik mount plate, and then pop the power-head from machine to machine, Even a pump or pressure washer. Then just remove the pwrhead and store it in your living room or kitchen without any gas fumes or oil leaks....Hook it your central vac system and warsh your carpet, or hook it to a blender, I bet it would make some frosty smoothies.... then when the power goes out , hook it to your furnace fan  . The possibilities are only limited by a dull imagination.
> ...


You're probably too young to remember this but this could be like the old Kirby vacuum cleaner. Back in the late 50's early 60's you could buy this upright vacuum cleaner that came with just such a cable. It had 15 possible attachments. From paint sprayer, electric drill, knife sharpener, grinder.... We had one and I know we had the paint sprayer and drill at least. Amazing! Here's a link:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/204139795580210771/


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Now featured in our new Electric section.  🍻


Hey Scott, I know it's a bunch of work, but it would be great if the other e-threads moved there, too...









EGO 24" Two Stage


EGO will be introducing a new two stage electric. Pretty light duty, as you'd expect. I'd guess it is equivalent to 5 HP, if that. Looks to have a differential. Large tires but small intake and auger. The web page appears to be gone now. Personally I'm not a fan of EGO. But I think it's...




www.snowblowerforum.com












Electric Snow Blowers


I am seeing an Electric two stage model show up, no I am not going to buy one, the YS624 is solid as the day we got it, but I am curious if anyone has one and what they think? If I am reading the name right its EGO (cutesy E on the front) and 56 volts with a 24 inch width and looks like 20+...




www.snowblowerforum.com












What side of the fence are you on Cordless Blowers


On power tools.....cordless has replaced about 95% of my corded tools. I have like 30 6AH M18 Batteries, a good handful of 9/12AH and the list goes on....... I watched my neighbor last season use his Toro SS 60V. Handled decent like any single stage would handle. Alot of back/forth to move the...




www.snowblowerforum.com












California's New Law AB-1346 - is there a...


This new law eliminates the sale of NEW gasoline-powered lawn equipment such as mowers, string trimmers, leaf blowers and snow blowers beginning in 2024. And since many states follow CA this will effect the rest eventually, especially if the manufacturer's decide to go 100% electric. Does this...




www.snowblowerforum.com












EGO SNT2100 Battery Powered SS Blower ?


Anyone seen the newly released EGO SNT2100 ? 21" wide with Dual 56v 5Ah batteries that run in parallel for increased run time. (still runs 56v. can run one battery or even 2 batteries of different Ah ratings together no problem). Chute direction control, led lights, all steel auger housing...




www.snowblowerforum.com





etc...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

And maybe the SnowJoe forum should come here, too. And make the threads here editable.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

ralphfr said:


> You're probably too young to remember this but this could be like the old Kirby vacuum cleaner. Back in the late 50's early 60's you could buy this upright vacuum cleaner that came with just such a cable. It had 15 possible attachments. From paint sprayer, electric drill, knife sharpener, grinder.... We had one and I know we had the paint sprayer and drill at least. Amazing! Here's a link:
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/204139795580210771/


Nope not too young....Nearly everything of consumer value has already been invented or at least tried. Nearly everything they claim is a novel invention, is really only an improvement or a new approach to something that's already been invented without the help of cellphones or computers. 

The greatest invention IMO is the synthesization of Nitrogen from the atmosphere....Prior to that the earth's natural carrying capacity was only around 2B souls. A single invention has saved more lives from starvation than were lost in all of history's wars and catastrophes combined...Although It could only be possible from harnessing abstract thought and on the backs of all the research and inventions prior.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> And maybe the SnowJoe forum should come here, too. And make the threads here editable.


Sure, hold on... might take a couple of days, but that's the plan. [Edit: SnowJoe threads moved. Y.R.]

Right now I'm just glad it works... 🤣 🍻

You can't edit in here?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> Hey Scott, I know it's a bunch of work, but it would be great if the other e-threads moved there, too...
> etc...


Thanks, I don't have time to hunt 'em all down. Those you posted are moved, lmk if y'all come across others.

Much appreciated. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

@ralphfr: Apologies for the slight detour... growing pains.

All the best. 🍻


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> You can't edit in here?


Couldn't, but now it's fixed!


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> @ralphfr: Apologies for the slight detour... growing pains.
> 
> All the best. 🍻


No issues. It's all good!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> Couldn't, but now it's fixed!


OK Good. 🍻😁


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

ralphfr said:


> IMHO, the ability to retro-fit many existing 2 stage machines doesn't necessarily make it the superior system, It just makes it convenient for the owners of 2 stage machines to convert to batteries, but it will cost the price of a very nice gas operated 2 stage. At least $1500. And your example of the Ariens 10000 line conversion IMO would not be feasible considering the E24 and E26 models already have a battery run time issue.* Many users are reporting 30 minutes or less.* You'd need 12-15Ah batteries to come close. One 7.5Ah battery costs around $350. Time will tell. It's really just a maintenance issue for those of us who have reasonable size properties to clear. Will the DD system be reliable. I sure hope so but if not, it's only money! You can't take it with you.😂


I have seen many reports of that with the EGO as well. Conditions vary wildly so it's nearly impossible to really know which will last longer without a side by side comparison. On top of that, if they differ in capability that would need to be weighed against run time as well. For example, the E26 handles a bit more snow by size alone, so it may (or may not) clear more snow even if the runtime is less.

As far as I know, nobody has done a direct comparison yet.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

bisonp said:


> I have seen many reports of that with the EGO as well. Conditions vary wildly so it's nearly impossible to really know which will last longer without a side by side comparison. On top of that, if they differ in capability that would need to be weighed against run time as well. For example, the E26 handles a bit more snow by size alone, so it may (or may not) clear more snow even if the runtime is less.
> 
> As far as I know, nobody has done a direct comparison yet.


The E26 is the same blower just wider I believe. Based on the PowerMax 826 OE as the E24 is based on the 824 OE. Not much difference. No YT videos comparing them yet. Too expensive.😂 Once users figure out the fact that the Ego works well using the ECO mode on the slowest speed the battery life increases. As I've said the Ego is more flexible in that regard. Toro 2 stage gas model owners may need to think twice before switching right now.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

ralphfr said:


> The E26 is the same blower just wider I believe. Based on the PowerMax 826 OE as the E24 is based on the 824 OE. Not much difference. No YT videos comparing them yet. Too expensive.😂 Once users figure out the fact that the Ego works well using the ECO mode on the slowest speed the battery life increases. As I've said the Ego is more flexible in that regard. Toro 2 stage gas model owners may need to think twice before switching right now.


The Toros have an eco mode as well.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

bisonp said:


> The Toros have an eco mode as well.


Yes it does but I believe it does not allow for all the possibilities of the Ego. Only drive gear is user controlled.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

ralphfr said:


> if the Toro had trigger-less steering I might have gone for it.


The E24 Toro does not have the AutoSteering, but the E26 does. The E26 also has heated grips. Both work really well on my E26.


----------

